# No Goat Etiquette



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Well I have learned a couple of tips from Sully.

I am the one that got Julio from orcatdog. 
He is a young 6 month old
wether. Who was raised without other goats. 
Julio has no goat etiquette. He did not seem
to notice he was getting signals from the other two.

I had to build a separate pen for the 3 year old Sully.
He was being what I felt was overly aggressive with Julio.
Especially since Julio did not know the signs.

I put Julio in with Lucy the nigerian. She is also butting
him. But not adding in the biteing and ramming him 
like Sully was doing. 

Well we still all go for a walk off leash. I put a 16 lb pack on Sully
to wear him out. 
I do not allow Sully to
become overly aggressive. I block him with my staff/stick.
No I do not hit him. Just block. And I also use the Ceasars
Shhhhhhhh sound. 

What I learned was if Julio stops in front of me. Like a young
pup does. I just reach down. And give the hair near his
tail a yank. And he quickly moves. 

I also used it back on Sully himself. LOL

Well after walk number 3. Julio is learning the subtle signals
the goats are giving him. And getting the heck out of the
way. 

He is also very much like a young foal. Wants to walk really
close to me for comfort. I use the staff/stick to put it between
us. I do not mind him close. But not all the time. Do not need to
be tripping over him.

I know you said I do not need to put a pack on such a young
goat. But it is archery season here. And while I know what a 
goat looks like. I do not trust all hunters. They can be trigger
happy when they see horns. So he is wearing a empty dog pack.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Goats have definitely got a language, and it is sad to see when they don't know it. Good to see that Julio is learning his original language! 
You can train a goat to speak goat language when it doesn't know it, but it is (obviously) a lot harder than for a goat to teach it to them. When we got goats years ago, I couldn't talk at all in their language, and I still can't easily with wild goats as they won't listen - it is a little harder for them to listen to a _human_ after all. But, it is so much easier to train, tame and play with goats when you know their language, and they respond without a word audibly spoken to them. "Move away", "Play with me" or "I'm enjoying your company" are the easiest things I've found to say, with "Stop that, I'm warning you", "I'm getting annoyed with you", "How are you feeling?" or "I'm happy for you to come over here" being quite easy as well.  Sound silly until you know how to say it, and have had them respond. Sometimes they are stubborn, and though they hear, they won't do as I say. Sometimes they won't listen (like energetic kids when you tell them "I want some space" without going so far as to say "Get away or I'll butt you!") and sometimes they are very quick to listen. It's all part of learning, but there's no mystical side or anything like that involved, as many of you know.  
Cazz


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Yes they are doing well on the walk.
The cooler days they spar more.
Almost knocked me down the other
day. 
I must have been in the way.
That is rather scary at my age
of 54. Do not need to break a 
hip or something. 

What is a Chook?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cazz said:


> ...It's all part of learning, but there's no mystical side or anything like that involved, as many of you know.
> Cazz


I'm not sure... I have been nervous about staring at my goats. I'd hate to lose one that way. ;-)

Although that would be a cool trick for Pig. Have him fall over when you stare at him. Don't know how I'd even begin to train him for that.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> Don't know how I'd even begin to train him for that.


Have a certain pose, then make him lay down and reward, etc.  
Cazz


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ryorkies said:


> What is a Chook?


Chicken....


----------

